# is it possible to transfer downloads from alcatel one touch phone via usb to ps3 with



## natasha85 (Apr 25, 2016)

Recognizes "unknown usb device" on ps3 screen usb gives mtp ptp or driver cdrom options on phone


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

Hi.

How was the USB formatted? I think (from memory) PS3 supports FAT32 only.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I could be wrong, but likely not. Connecting a phone is not the same as connecting a standard storage device (it's not a direct connection to the phone memory). 

For example, computers will recognize a phone is connected, but can't access the storage without installing drivers. A PS3 has a fixed system to access storage devices, and the storage device must meet specific requirements (such as how it's formatted). So if you tested it and it doesn't work, you've pretty much proven that it won't work.


----------



## AshtonAsh (Nov 18, 2016)

Unfortunately no


----------

